# Sticky - City Guides for Puerto Vallarta, Cabo, Acapulco, Mazatlan, Cancun, Zihuatenejo/Ixtapa



## Karen G

Click on the name of the city for links to info:

Puerto Vallarta

Cabo San Lucas

Acapulco

Mazatlan

Cancun

Zihuatenejo/Ixtapa

Whenever you wish to post a trip report or have new information you think would be good to include in any of the city guides, please start a thread in the regular Mexico forum and I can include a link to it in this post.  Send me a message or include "Trip Report" in the title of your post so that I can link it to this page.


----------



## Passepartout

Karen G said:


> Click on the name of the city for links to info:
> 
> Puerto Vallarta
> 
> Cabo San Lucas
> 
> Acapulco
> 
> Mazatlan
> 
> Cancun
> 
> Zihuatenejo/Ixtapa


Karen, many of the links no longer work, are not secure or are simply, 404 not found. Thanks for the work you did, but the links need some more pruning.


----------



## Karen G

Passepartout said:


> Karen, many of the links no longer work, are not secure or are simply, 404 not found. Thanks for the work you did, but the links need some more pruning.


 Thanks. I’ll check them out.  I've removed all the non-working links that I found. Please let me know if you find any others.


----------

